# Is wood working art?



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

so here's why i ask soon sadly a 4 year battle with my mortgage company is coming to a close. and am looking for the the next step in my life. A new place to live and work so my thought, living in the art filled area of the Twin cities was an art loft.

So far i have come to the conclusion that building a fine wood project isn't art according to those who paint, dance, and sing.

but also here's my other question what are the down falls with living and working all in one space similar to this one http://tilsner.net/news/203.shtml so far this co-op has been the most responsive to my plan.

any thought would be great

jason


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm with Dixie.
If your trying to call your work art for the sake of getting into an arty condo? I would think again.
I see you have a bandsaw. The noise will not be allowed. If your doing one of originals with only un-powered hand tools you may have a case.
I've had customers call what I do as art.
They have said that I'm an artist with wood. That's fine for them to say.
I know that I'm an artisan.

Jamie


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I guess thats why they call it Arts and Crafts. I'm not about to say who is an artist or not, anymore would I say someone was a woodworker or not. It would depend on what kind of fine woodworking you would consider to be art. I would image if you were going to lets say just do inlay work, which can be done very artfully, the art loft might work. If your going to be using a lot of woodworking equipment I don't think it would be wise to habituate in the same space, given the nature of the medium being used. I admit we all have our creature comforts in the shop, but I wouldn't want to live in my shop. As a woodworker I would describe myself as a Utilitarian Craftsman.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I have an acquaintance who is the art editor for the local daily newspaper. When I finished my Oops! project I asked him if he thought it could be deemed "art" and what it might be worth. As I've seen this kind of question asked in one way or another several times here, I'll attach his answer. It is an interesting view from the art community's side.

I had a look at the cabinet with the veneer spilled on it. Obviously, a "beyond the call of duty" bit of woodworking, with lots of skill and plenty of imagination. I have no idea how much such a thing should cost. Anywhere from the price of a sidetable at Sager's to the price of a sculpture by Henry Moore, I suppose.

That aside, the question - is it art, or just nice furniture? Somewhere between the two. In the modern world of "what is art", you find the answer generally includes photo+text, installation, video, and performance. Furniture, no matter what clever idea informs it, is unlikely to escape from the (dreaded) category of craft. If it is part of a much larger body of work and can be seen as an expression of some larger philosophy of yours, it may become art in the modern definition (which is all about ideas, more than objects, it seems). As a one-off, it is a brilliant and clever thing and depends on someone falling in love with it, and not a gallery, or Gallery, getting on board to promote you as some sort of intellectual.

All that, of course, is neither here nor there in Cowichan Bay, and I hope it won't affect your creative endeavours, which deserve to be encouraged, and WILL be encouraged by people who freely admit they know nothing about ART.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I have seen too many pieces of wood in art galleries around the world for wood working to not be considered art.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Depends on your definition of "art". Webster defines art as creativity, and also as doing a skill to a superior level. Todays world has many proclaiming things as "art" that only has a basis in the "skill" of disgusting people.

As for as if you will be happy living there, it depends on how well you feel you can exist among the other inhabitants in that locale. If it strikes your muse, do it, and maybe their muse will inspire yours.

Bottom line: Can you afford it? Can you tolerate the community? Will living there contribute to your dream of being considered an artist?

If the answer to the first or second question is "no", find another place. If yes, than its up to you to figure out how to take your skill at woodworking and turn it into something those you respect call art.

Realize that many of those today called noted "artists" lived and died in poverty and had miserably lives. Their talent was never recognized while they could enjoy it. Also realized that a lot more of their companions lived and died in poverty, had miserably lives and were never recognized as artists.

All the woodworkers on this site may admire your skill, but they aren't the ones who will pay you for it, because they will endeavor to do the same themselves. The ones that may pay are the ones who will call you an artist, but they will only do so if someone else of stature deems your work art. Those of stature that deem your work art will not pay you for it, but will instead expect some form of gratitude from you for being recognized as one by their lofty selves.

JMTCW

Go


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i think art is more about skill, creativity and expression than the medium itself. most people can sing, dance, paint, take photographs or even woodwork to some degree. but not everyone that does these things is an artist. it's how it's done that dictates whether it's art or not. so is woodworking art? if it's a creative and skillfully built piece, i feel like it's just as much a work of art as any other medium. to be so exclusive as to say that *no* woodworking qualifies as art is as foolish as saying that *all *painting, dancing, photography, music, etc. is art.

that being said, the studio co-op looks like a cool idea. good luck with it!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have no clue where you get the impression that woodworking isn't an art. Woodwork, including furniture design, and the actual production of such pieces are every bit as much of an art as painting, or playing a musical instrument.

I do all three…


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

If you need convincing that wood projects can be art, well, then you have not been paying attention.

Look up, marco, milo, andy, jonker, triumph, pounders, jordan and those are just off the top of my head.

Real question is maybe, is your woodworking art? In the eye of the beholder.

Art does not necessarily mean good or accepted by others. You are, therefore, you art…...........


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

mtnwild has named off more artists than I was going to name off! I had andy, triumph, jordan and trifern in mind, right off the bat. No one can tell me what they do isn't art. I'll have to go and check out those others.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

One word: Sawdust.

Unless you're going to old school/hand tool route, you're living/working area is going to be full of it.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Art does not necessarily have function, the only requirement of art is to inspire us to think. 
thus woodworking can be art, as most of us aspire to. the main goal of woodworking is usually function first, but, as the main goal of this site, good work to inspire others.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's been said that "art is in the eye of the beholder". The implication is that art is some divine achievement and it's quite prestigious for one's work to be considered art. WRONG. When a kindergartner draws a picture of a flower using crayons he/she is engaged in art. Art is nothing more than creating something that is aesthetically pleasing to someone else.

Without art, every table, chair or other piece of furniture would be designed for maximum functionality with no regard for appearance.

We woodworkers have it easy. We work with wood which, by its nature is very pretty to look at. To make art all we have to do is reveal the beauty that is in the wood while making something functional (or not).


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

"Without art, every table, chair or other piece of furniture would be designed for maximum functionality with no regard for appearance."

it's interesting how shaker furniture fits into that context.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

With some of the stuff our county gov't has paid good money for that is called art, I do not see how any nice piece of wood couldn't be. We have an earth sculpture that looks like an abandon gravel pit or to maybe a copper mine ) I saw a standing, rusting steel "C" in Tacoma the other day that has what looks to be some white stone lined up across it. Art?? I guess whose to say anything is or isn't? Seems to be very wide discretionary definition available to all who care to use the word.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I think anytime you add your own personal touch to a peice, whether it is furniture, or a turning, or even a peice of wood it is art. If you are following the plans to the letter, you might be just building, but if you adjust and add, or subtract from someoneelses plans, you have put your stamp on a peice of art. I have never considered myself to be an artist, but my wife and daughter do, they argued with me one day, until I agreed. It made me feel good about what I like to do.
Good Question, I waited a week or so, cause I wanted to find out what everyone else had to say on the subject.
Good luck to you. I am located in Chanhassen, so if you need some help, or whatever, contact me.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I do not think that the "Arts" can be so narrowly construed as to only include painting, dancing and singing. There are so many facets to what pleases the eye and mind. And Dixie is correct…art is in the eye of the beholder….There are times I see something that is beautiful even though that was not it's intent…take a spiderweb…it is definitely not pretty to the fly that gets caught…but take a picture of it when the dew is reflecting in the morning sun and you have something of fantastic beauty. Carve one in wood….or woodburn one and you can make astounding patterns…..Woodworking is an art…thus the term industrial arts….etc. Pretty much every museum and art gallery now has objects of wood, fiber, paper, glass etc….there is no defined media that conveys "Art." So to answer your question…Woodworking IS an art…stick to your guns on that.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Per www.dictionary.com, the first definition that comes up is…

"the quality, production, expression, or realm, according to aesthetic principles, of what is beautiful, appealing, or of more than ordinary significance."

So for example, the knocked together quick and dirty router bit holder for my shop would not be considered art, but the cedar, walnut, and pecan planter box with the tin rustic Texas star I made for my wife last year just might qualify for that, especially when the mums are in bloom…

And even that is subjective…

Honestly, Wood working as art was part of my studies in college (I was an art major). Leonardo DaVinci didn't just sketch stuff up, very often he was known to prototype his ideas in wood…

And of course, interior design is an art, and the furniture and accessories in it are part of that art…


----------



## woodArtz (Jan 12, 2008)

What do you want to see on your mantel? What type of furniture do you want to see in your home? It's art!


----------



## birotec (May 30, 2010)

I am stuck with working within some similar spaces at times. I can assure you that besides the nuances of words and/or paraphrasing, your main concern is what I have experienced. I can assure you without any question that painters as in artistic painters, do not like the dust we cause as a side issue of our work/"artwork(?)". This is completely acceptable as in I would really be pissed off if they spilled paint on something I was working on. Then if, that is "IF" you have the perfect dust control which we all know has yet to happen in the sense that would be acceptable for a painter, then that gawdforbidding noise we make. Just the dust control alone is enough to drive anyone nuts. Then add it at best the constant mallet whacking into a chunk of sharpened metal or how about that planer or compressor. I hope that all this lets ya know that unless you are going to an artisan space or better yet, a wood artisan furniture co-op, you are guaranteed to make enemies and never have the peace to focus on your "art." Good luck.


----------



## tlr (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with bdhost, as a student of art and design for many years, working in the printing industry, and being involved as a board member of my local "Arnot art Museum" I will say that it is how you work your craft, and to what level you can bring it to that makes something "Art". There is a lot of "art" out there that I dont like but there is as much beauty in a well crafted bicycle, or boat (wooden of course), or guitar that I see as an art form. It is all in the ability to bring beauty to anything that you can work or play with your hands, sing with your voice, or move your body to make someone else pause for a moment in a hectic life, and think…


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

If your concern is whether you will be allowed to do your work in the building, the only opinion that matters is the board's (condo, co-op, hoa, landlord) and/or the town zoning board. If either says no it is not art and someone complains you are out of business (absent a big expensive prolonged court battle.

If I were you I would engage in complete disclosure prior to signing any contract to purchase or lease anything. Make sure what you do is expressly spelled out in the contract as that it is allowed. Additionally, check with the local governing body to make sure it is also acceptable to them.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I consider a lot of what I make to be art yes definitely.I try and am trying even harder to think atristically with all my new turnings to make them more than just bowls.This after all what I set up to do when I built my woodwshop. In other words to use it as an extension to my artwork .I have never sold anything I have made.I just enjoy making things with my hands and machines of course.Alistair


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Some woodworkers make junk, some woodworkers make utilitarian items, some woodworkers make utilitarian items that are also attractive, etc. etc. etc. as the King of Siam would say - but some woodworkers make Art - most definitely.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Its art when you say it's art.

There was a point in my life when I actually had to live in my shop for a few months. I would not recommend this to anyone.

There is a reason you don't see woodworkers living in art co-ops like this. It isn't because they are not artists.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course woodworking is an art. It's just up to whether or not your co-op partners want to deal with your artistic measures. noise, dust, smells, etc…


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Over the past year I have been associated with a juried "Artisan Market", an "Art Gallery" and juried art fairs. The only common thread to any of them is that the product has to have a human element to the design and creation. Building exactly to commercial plans isn't accepted, buy/sell from someone else isn't accepted and duplicates are only allowed if the process makes slight distinctions to each of them. Some of the people like to say "by your hand" needs to be involved. Not sure if I agree with all of it, but they let me in so I shrug and move on with it.

That said, several of the longer term vendors and gallery artists at these places confuse me. First is the photographs of buildings, nature and historic places, in todays camera technology why is that art? Then the "artist" numbers the photographs they print (not developed, taken digitally) up to 100+. The people who paint folksy patterns on old chairs and tables seem to be lacking "art" to me. Don't even get me started on most of the jewelry "artists."

Steve.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Most people seem to think that Art is to be admired/looked at, but really not used for any utilitarian purpose. It is about whimsy and expression and not function.
Lots of work blurs those lines, but even with great skills, if you are doing Greene and Greene chairs, most will not see that as Art.
However turnings, vases, and modern furniture that looks like it would hurt to sit in, or you are not sure it really is a chair at all… that's art.

What would be difficult to gage, is how would this community view your activities? Would they see you as a valuable member of the community with great ideas and a wonderful wit, or treat you like a squatter/leper in "Their" community and never acknowledge your existance?
Perhaps just ask yourself if the general group that is in residence there…Are these people the kind of folks you would like to hang out with and share a wall or two?


----------



## CantBurn (Aug 30, 2010)

Is the statue of "David" art? It certainly has been called so for a good while now. "David" could have been made from wood, so therefore, yes woodworking is art.


----------

